# Mini dirt oval race



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Mini Dirt Oval Nats In Pa*

That's right the folks at Bumps & Jumps in Pennsylvania are holding a race for just us mini racers. The classes will cover Losi mini late models, sliders as well as Associated 18Ts. These are just the cars I can remember at this time, BUT if your mini car can do dirt oval and there are more than 4 ( I think but I'll check) that's a class. 

As for the track and pits....The track is very smooth for a dirt track and at this time the shop stock favors the Associated and Losi cars from what I remember. Pits are plentyfull and on two levels. OK OK the important stuff YES there is food at the track.................AND YES IT'S DARNED GOOD,fairly priced as well as fresh made. AMB personal transponders can be used and house transponders are available as well. 

The race will be held March 6th and 7th. Friday the 6th being practice..should be from 12 noon till 9 PM. Racing on Saturday the 7th from info I have seen starts at 12 noon. For further info either email Bumps & Jumps or check on Dirt Oval.com under the company/manufacturer, then look under the Bumps & Jumps RC speedway. Once there look for the MINI OVAL NATIONALS thread.

Hope to see ALOT of mini drivers there ready to have fun and do some racing on one of (if not the best) dirt ovals in Pennsylvania :thumbsup:

OH ALMOST FORGOT TO SAY.................THIS TRACK IS INDOORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

